# What's for dinner?



## angbaby4974 (May 4, 2009)

I'm making homemade chicken nuggets, okra, & fried green tomatoes, and corn on the cob.

A nice, good ole fashioned southern heart attack meal! 8)


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

My kinda meal!  Southern comfort food has a special place in my heart!

Tonight I'm making braised london broil with corn on the cob and some salad, with a cold Corona.


----------



## Deda (May 4, 2009)

Sounds good! 
We're having Spicy Chinese Garlic Chicken, Jasmine Rice and Broccoli.


----------



## mamaT (May 4, 2009)

Just finished mine Pizza and salad and for dessert Tres Leches Cake and fresh strawberries.


----------



## angbaby4974 (May 4, 2009)

Danielito said:
			
		

> My kinda meal!  Southern comfort food has a special place in my heart!
> 
> Tonight I'm making braised london broil with corn on the cob and some salad, with a cold Corona.



After the week I've had I had to make some good ole Southern comfort food!  It's almost done & I decided I wanted greens, but spinach was all I had, so that's what I'm waiting on right now.  Then dinner's on the table y'all!

Can't forget the sweet iced tea!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

angbaby4974 said:
			
		

> After the week I've had I had to make some good ole Southern comfort food!  It's almost done & I decided I wanted greens, but spinach was all I had, so that's what I'm waiting on right now.  Then dinner's on the table y'all!
> 
> Can't forget the sweet iced tea!



I'm all about sweet iced tea.  And I love fried okra.  Have you ever had tomato gravy and biscuits?  It's my favorite thing to eat for breakfast or when I'm having breakfast for dinner!


----------



## angbaby4974 (May 4, 2009)

OMG  I can't believe I've never tried tomato gravy. :shock:   I just looked up a couple of recipes for it & it sounds sooooooo good!  I know what's for breakfast LOL


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Here's how I make it:

Heat some oil.... make a reux with some flour, get it nice and brown..... can of diced tomatoes with some water..... add a few bay leaves and some dried basil, salt, pepper, simmer and thicken for about 15 minutes...... pour over some hot biscuits.... perfection on a plate


----------



## Chay (May 4, 2009)

You guys are so motivated. I'm so beat after work I curled up on the end of the couch with a bowl of cheerio's and called it supper.


----------



## Dixie (May 4, 2009)

We are having ham sandwiches on a crossant with cream cheese, bean sprouts & cranberry sauce. And chips or salad.


----------



## Jody (May 4, 2009)

Chicken, Articoke, Alfredo linguine here


----------



## surf girl (May 4, 2009)

Mr surf girl is the cook, not me.  He's making fish curry with some fresh-caught cod a friend gave us today.  It has in it: lime, coconut cream, tomato, hot peppers, curry spices, and zucchini (should have been okra, but we have none).  Will be served over rice.  Yummeh.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Leftover BBQ burgers and pasta salad .

I have to try that tomato gravy ..sounds yummy.

Kitn


----------



## vivcarm (May 5, 2009)

Macaroni cheese, the daughter loves it and requested it tonight!


----------



## angbaby4974 (May 5, 2009)

We had Rudy's BBQ tonight.  I had a Chopped beef baked potato, the kids had sliced turkey, & DH had a sliced beef sandwich...we all had banana pudding for dessert.


----------



## Tabitha (May 5, 2009)

Happy Cinco De Mayo! We had cheese enchilladas.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Just had pizza leftover from the weekend warmed up in the toaster oven and a beer tonight.  Then made 2 batches of soap and drank more beer.  Kitchen's a mess


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 6, 2009)

:roll: Whatever the DFAC decides to pass over as food tonight.. it's WEDS so it could be just about anything from the box.. bleh can't wait for REAL FOOD!!  :cry:


----------



## SimplyE (May 6, 2009)

This is so inspiring my once-enthusiastic cooking brain a.k.a. BS (before soap or take it one step further)!

Making huevos rancheros tonight.  Might have to try a tomato gravy Mexican style!


----------



## AshleyR (May 6, 2009)

We're having chicken and veggies tonight. DH and I have both been sick since Monday, so hopefully some healthy food will help us get better!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

SimplyE said:
			
		

> Making huevos rancheros tonight.  Might have to try a tomato gravy Mexican style!



Oh yeah... put a bit of enchilada sauce and some hot pepper flakes in there.... bet that would taste good.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Seeing this thread today just reminded me that I didn't take anything out of the freezer for dinner tonight!


----------



## Sibi (May 6, 2009)

Danielito said:
			
		

> Seeing this thread today just reminded me that I didn't take anything out of the freezer for dinner tonight!



Neither did I!!!  Oops......


----------



## angbaby4974 (May 6, 2009)

Add me to that list....Think I'm gonna make pork tacos.

Finely sliced pork, in a tomato sauce rolled in flour tortillas with grated cheese & sour cream.

I soooo LOVE those!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

angbaby4974 said:
			
		

> Add me to that list....Think I'm gonna make pork tacos.
> 
> Finely sliced pork, in a tomato sauce rolled in flour tortillas with grated cheese & sour cream.
> 
> I soooo LOVE those!



Sounds good!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 7, 2009)

So I went to DFAC one and had, Rice, Shrimp, cucumbers, cabbage, pineapple, pineapple juice and some lemon juice fried up on a huge fryer thing.. sounds good right? NO b/c they mix all of our food together b/c they don't understand how to cook... they being Local nationals UUGHHH AM I HOME YET??!?!?! :evil:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Salmon tonight, will grill it if it isn't still raining.  With some potatoes and salad.

For those of you not in Northern Virginia (East Coast of the US), it has been raining here everyday for a week, and is supposed to continue into the weekend.  Ready for some sun!


----------



## KSL (May 7, 2009)

Crap... I forgot to take something out of the freezer..
I guess we're having nothing. LOL

well, my company's softball team is having our season kick off party at the bar after work today so I guess I'll just pick up something from there.. wings I guess?


----------

